# March&April Coyote Hunting



## Captain Walleye (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty new at this kinda hunting. Would appreciate any info on coyote hunting in March&April. Any specific strategy an d what are they doing this time of year? Thanks


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Where to start...
You could write a series of books about coyote behavior during breeding season and not even cover everything.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Carcass piles and calling. More difficult than deer hunting


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll tell you one thing... 99.9% of the dumb ones are gone.... Keep calling they got to eat.


----------

